# Racoon Problem!



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys, i have a little bit of a racoon problem out by where i work. Usually once every spring we will get either a racoon or skunk in our pheasent pens. Last year we had racoon kill 65 chukars in two nights before i killed him. This year we had a another racoon get in. this time he kill 10 chukars and 2 pheasents in one night. the next night he only got one bird before i took care of him. the night i killed the racoon this year i was driving around by our fishing ponds and i saw over ten racoons. there could have been more but who knows. :roll: The question i have is what is the best way of killing these suckers? Live traps, foot traps, fruit and rat poison, ect? We do very well killing skunks with fruit and rat poison but have never got a racoon. So what would you guys do? I want to get rid of these things as soon as i can!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

22 short (depending on where you live) 22 long if you have no neighbors or a live trap and a trash can full of water.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I think I'd get an experienced trapper to come in and clean them out for you. The problem with poisons is that they are indiscriminate killers. A neighbor's cat or dog ingests the poison and you may have some liability issues depending on the circumstances. A good trapper will be able to target the species you're after without bullets or poison and reduce any potential problems with the neighbors.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

If it were me I would be harassing them at every opportunity and killing every one I saw. They will tire of being bothered and move on to easier pickings. I wouldn't hesitate to use poisons that is probably the most effective means of killing them but I wouldn't advertise it if you go that way and if you get some unitended victims like the neighbors cat then to bad they should have kept their cat in their house. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

You can trap them yourself


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

We will come out and try and call some in if ya want


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to use poisons that is probably the most effective means of killing them but I wouldn't advertise it if you go that way and if you get some unitended victims like the neighbors cat then to bad they should have kept their cat in their house.


Now come on, just because the parents let the cat out of the house, you wouldn't feel good about killing some little kid's pet, would you?

Trapping is the way I'd go. Here's a link: http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/blog/rac ... -tips.html. A good raccoon trap will cost a few bucks, but I've caught several with them fairly easily: http://www.havahart.com/store/live-animal-traps/raccoon.

What you do with the raccoons once you've trapped them is another matter, I guess.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located I might be able to come trap a few. We did it last year for a few weeks in Payson and the kids loved it.

by the way it is a class B misdemeanor to relocate or release a trapped raccoon. they have to be destroyed.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Snipe said:


> by the way it is a class B misdemeanor to relocate or release a trapped raccoon. they have to be destroyed.


That's where the problem came from in the first place :evil: kill as many as you can


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Petersen said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't hesitate to use poisons that is probably the most effective means of killing them but I wouldn't advertise it if you go that way and if you get some unitended victims like the neighbors cat then to bad they should have kept their cat in their house.
> ...


Of coarse I don't want some little kids feelings hurt because their pet got dead. Heck I have a cat shes 16 years old and she stays in the house. It is called responsibility. I love cats and dogs that live in my house. I despise strays on my property without my permission and I exterminate them with extreme prejudice. One of the reasons I love my blow gun.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > luv2fsh&hnt":3dvii889]I wouldn't hesitate to use poisons that is probably the most effective means of killing them but I wouldn't advertise it if you go that way and if you get some unitended victims like the neighbors cat then to bad they should have kept their cat in their house.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

achery and wrist rockets for me. 
though, lately I have been using a pellet gun. A little noisy but the neighbors don't complain. I dont shoot their pets.


----------

